# First Post - Planted Tank



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Great looking pic and tank.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Absolutely welcome to the forum!
Nice tank pic and my favorite fish.


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

Nice photo.

What are you using for substrate?


----------



## Buc MacMaster (Aug 23, 2012)

PinkRasbora said:


> What are you using for substrate?


Just natural colored sand from the LFS......nothing fancy. Put some root tabs in when I planted and I give it a little iron now and then, way under-dosing, I'm sure. Bought some Excel but heard bad things about it melting val so I've not used any of that. As long as things look well, water tests good and the plants continue to grow well I prefer not to use much in the way of chemicals. So far so good! I've had to cut the val runners away from the front several times now so the crypts and the sword don't get over taken.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Your tank looks just great - I bet you're happy with it - I love Osakas !
And your Angels look superb- beautiful specimens.


----------



## rainbuilder (Sep 21, 2011)

Really great tank. Very natural looking and the angels are beautiful. I bet it's awesome to see the angels weaving in and out of the vals!


----------



## angelsword (May 16, 2009)

Absolutely stunning! Your Angels are beautiful.


----------



## Buc MacMaster (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank you all! Yes, I think the tank is settling very well and, with regular water changes and filter clean up, has a good chance of remaining a comfortable home for my angelfish. I understand these rascals can live more than 10 years.......they'll probably outlive me!


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Very nice! welcome to the board!

"People who don't like bacon can't be trusted. - NWA-Planted"


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

surprised no one mentioned my picture of me cooking a gaint tiger prawn. lol =P


----------

